# new kid on the block!



## taylor2

Hi all...Newbie here.. just got my BFP on Oct 30th! Tested 3 times all positive and I am still in denial...lol.. I want to take just ONE more test!! This will be my second baby, my first was a boy who just turned 1...so we're hoping for a girl this time... 

Congratulations and good luck to all of us...

Tay


----------



## Tiffers

:hi: Welcome!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I hope you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy!!


----------



## taylor2

Oh, I forgot to mention.. I should be due around July 9th 08...so that should put me at about 4 1/2 weeks... anyone else due in July?


----------



## Wobbles

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u246/mckaylalovesyou_photo/Welcome.gif

Hi 

Welcome to BabyandBump & congrats on bump news

:D


----------



## Jo

:hi:

https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/jodielou/avatars%20blinkies/welcome.gifTo B'N'B
Congratulatipns on your BFP


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB!

Congrats on your BFP! Where in California are you from? Im in Sacramento ;)


----------



## taylor2

I'm in Sac too! Small world! Citrus Heights area


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!!


----------



## taylor2

Thank you all for the welcomes!! I am looking forward to the next nine months ...well, I guess 8 months huh? Also looking forward to talking to all of you other expecting mama's!


----------



## Tova

Hi I'm due June 21st!

Strangely I was due on June the 21st and I wasn't born til 3rd July so if my baby's as lazy as i was I'll be due in July!! :haha:


----------



## ablaze

hello!!! and welcome :D


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/Hello/th1hi.gif

Welcome to baby and bump!

Congratulations! Wishing you a healthy & happy pregnancy! :hugs:x


----------



## Amanda

Welcome to B&B and congratulations on your bump!:hi:

So, are we hoping for more blue, or should we be sending some pink dust your way?


----------



## monique

Hiya and welcome to B&B


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome to bnb


----------



## Suz

taylor2 said:


> I'm in Sac too! Small world! Citrus Heights area

:muaha:Very Cool...Im in Fair Oaks so we are basicly Neighbors:muaha:


----------



## taylor2

Suz said:


> :muaha:Very Cool...Im in Fair Oaks so we are basicly Neighbors:muaha:

Wow...how cool is that!? Well... congrats to you!


----------



## Mantha3

Welcome and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for a healthy baby girl :winkwink:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump :hi:
Congrats on your BFP :D


----------



## taylor2

Hey Suz... I guess I meant good luck, not congrats...sorry! How long have you been ttc? I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Suz

taylor2 said:


> Hey Suz... I guess I meant good luck, not congrats...sorry! How long have you been ttc? I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

:hugs: I knew what you ment ;) Ive been TTC for over a year now.


----------



## nikkybaby

Welcome and congrats!!!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

welcome congrats:hi:


----------



## taylor2

Suz said:


> :hugs: I knew what you ment ;) Ive been TTC for over a year now.

Good luck and keep trying! It will happen!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Thanks Hun!


----------



## Helen_26

Welcome and congrats on the bump:hi:


----------

